# Refurbished MacBook (Pro) Questions



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been considering purchasing a refurbished MacBook, to save a little money and to upgrade from my iBook.

I've purchased refurbished products from Apple before, and have had no issues, and enjoyed the quality of the refurb.

This goes out to anyone who has recently purchased a refurbished Mac from Apple.

My questions are: 

a) What would it come in? An original MacBook box, or something else?
b) Do I have to purchase AppleCare right away, or do I have the 1st year to purchase the extended warranty?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Apple's refurb products have a full 1 year warranty, and you should have the first year to decide if you want to buy AppleCare. Last I checked, Apple's refurb products were shipped in brown cardboard boxes, with the appropriate logos.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Refurbs are treated like new by Apple, regarding warranties. Packaging is dependent upon availability; most come in a plain, brown box; a few come in original packaging.


----------

